# GloryB Wildhaus + Bretta Lee at Berks Agility Trial (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GloryB is really coming along well! Now me, I have to keep working on handling! :wild:


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

That's so awesome! Looks like a blast. How old is Glory?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

k_sep said:


> That's so awesome! Looks like a blast. How old is Glory?


I just love agility. And you can hear by the THREE different sets of filming recruites that the people are really great and fun too!

My older dog Bretta is 7. And Ms GloryB is 2.5 yrs old! If you can go back in my videos from just a few months ago she's really improving at trials.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

lookin REAL GOOD!!! and of course I love Lady Gaga )


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Awesome job, nice place too


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice facility! Great runs; Glory sure is shaping up nicely! She looks fast in this video!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> lookin REAL GOOD!!! and of course I love Lady Gaga )


I'm not just loving that Lady Gaga song, I love that it's 'On the Edge of *GLORY'* as the title! :wub:


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Your girls are fun to watch.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

That was awesome! I really enjoyed watching!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wildo said:


> Nice facility! Great runs; Glory sure is shaping up nicely! She looks fast in this video!


She's definitely speeding up as she's gaining more confidence at the trials. Why I keep saying at this stage I don't really care about the Q's. It's more HER confidence in me and running agility that matters. The Q's will come AND hopefully the speed will continue to grow.

SPEED MATTERS! I can't tell you how many dogs that were blazing fast in Novice barely crawl around the Excellent courses. They run clean with no mistakes and may qualify under time. But if you are trying to get those 750 points for a Championship, and ONLY one point for each second under course time, earning 2 points in Standard and 4 in JWW for the entire day makes only 6 for the 750! Means alot more trials!!! :wild:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It looks like everyone had a great time. The u-tube went fast. I am slow. I figured out after seeing the last map that you were suggesting we pause it to see the map. Duh! Congratulations on a great trial.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

selzer said:


> It looks like everyone had a great time. The u-tube went fast. I am slow. *I figured out after seeing the last map that you were suggesting we pause it to see the map.* Duh! Congratulations on a great trial.


That's what I was suggesting, though not clear enough!!! :wild:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WooHoo, so fun to watch, thanks for sharing !  We are off to a trial this Fri & have not done AKC since April, geez, hope we are not too rusty. :crazy: Bad me not training much this HOT rainy summer!


----------

